

Why Skype for the iPhone is no threat to AT&T - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/skype-for-iphone-no-threat-to-att-2009-3

======
ErrantX
The only crucial killer is that you cant have it running in the background
(which makes it essentially useless). (the not-over-3G thing is easily
overcome with a jailbreak + app)

I use Skype as my landline when at home (and dont wish to pick it up when
_not_ at home) so if they could overcome that it would be a brilliant
alternative to a wifi skype phone for me (plus I could easily check voicemail
at hotels when I travek etc.).

